

Ask HN: What is happening with Arc? Are there any news? - rayalez

I would really like to know if there will be any updates to the Arc language. Apparently people are actively developing HN in it, but there haven&#x27;t been any news or updates to the language in years. It would be really great to hear some news and to know that the project is alive and is being developed =)
======
dang
HN is actively developed in Arc, but we don't own the language. It's entirely
PG's creation, and I'm not sure what his plans for it are. Sorry, I realize
that's not much of an answer.

